
Show HN: Shop – a LAMP website for your own private shopping list - jamesscrook
https://github.com/JamesSCrook/shop
======
jamesscrook
No, it's not a joke - LOL! It's a real website that I wrote (a) to address a
real need, and (b) to learn some new skills.

I did advise, _" shop is not a particularly complicated project. If you're
interested in these technologies, I recommend developing it yourself. I made
the source code available in case there are people who need it, but don't have
the inclination and/or time to develop it themselves"._

This was meant to convey the fact that it's a rather modest achievement -
probably two orders of magnitude less complex than some of my other stuff. I
probably should have added "for N users" in the subject, though...

------
bradknowles
The author requests that we link to the page at
[https://jamesscrook.github.io/shop](https://jamesscrook.github.io/shop)
instead of the actual GitHub repo.

------
onion2k
Is this an April Fools joke? I honestly can't tell.

